# Those feeding Fromm



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

We transitioned Koda to adult food using California Natural..unfortunately she isn't too keen on this food. She hasn't been interested. We went to the pet store and the worker raved about the Fromm 4 Star line. We are from WI and it is made locally here so it is highly suggested. We like that there is a variety too!! 

Have any of you had problems or good things with this line? Also the worker said she switches up the flavor often to give her dogs variety...do any of you do this? Is it okay to just switch a flavor if it is the same line?

Thanks!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

It always depends on the dog  When joey was 5 months i switched him to the fromm gold LG breed puppy. When he was around 8 months I put him on the 4 star duck and potato.. I would sometimes switch between duck, and chicken, and salmon. He has been on Fromm for about a year and a bit now. About 5 months ago though i started to mix in some pro plan skin and coat (as i had read a few threads about how awesome it was on here) Then of course i ran out of the pro plan and didnt end up buying another bag so Joey was just on fromm again. Now his poops have been terrible. When he ate pro plan/fromm he pooped once a day, it was small and dark brown (TMI.. sorry!) now on just fromm its HUGE mushy and at least 3 times a day :|... not very fun. So i came to the conclusion that even though I LOVE fromm and its ingredients.. somthing isn't working for Joey. So now he is back on pro plan and its doing fantastic for him. Like I said above though, every dog is different and whats best for mine might not be whats best for yours  You could always get a small bag of fromm and try it out with your girl.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I have had very good luck with Fromm and yes, you can switch up the flavors in the same line without any issues. I go back and forth between the Salmon and the Pork. But, it really is up to the specific dog.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie has been on Fromm for about a year and a half. She is a high energy dog and bright eyed. I too have toyed with the idea of trying the Pro Plan, as I have read those posts about wonderful coat and so on. The thing that keeps me from Pro plan is that I don't want to risk yeasty ears. Maggies ears and teeth are clean and beautiful. Never had yeasty ears and no yellowing build up on teeth. Maggie has an issue with chewing on herself, her tail, her rear pants hairs(those feathery hairs on the rear of the legs). My DH said recently how awful Maggie looks. I have not been able to come to a 100% conclusion that Maggie's behavior is, dry skin from the heat, during the winter, separation anxiety, or a nutrition deficiency. This has bothered me for some time. Her tail really looks bad, with thin hair. I realize that Maggie is not the golden with the long wavy locks and the beautiful plume tail that I had longed for. My DH says she looks like a lab still at over 2 years old. I have tried all the Fromm 4 Star line, except the two new ones(there is a new fish grain free one and a grain free game variety). I have been loyal, but as of recent, I am considering to expand our horizons so to speak, looking at other options. I also forgot to mention that I had run out of Carlson's fish oil to help her coat and picked up the Grizzly Salmon oil to try to hold us over. Oh yeah, about those poops, Maggie does poop 2-3 times a day, mostly firm and shaped normally(not too soft to make a mess when picking up, but if she's had a raw bone, it might get a little soft). Have loved Fromm for the ingredients and safety of the food, however, I am looking at other options. Hope this helps.


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

about a year ago, I did quite an extensive dog food search and finally, after trying several, BB, candidae, pro plan I settled on Fromm 4 star and have never looked back since. My favorites are the duck/sweet potato and pork/applesauce, but have tried the grain free also. Nicki is 1.5 yrs old and doing wonderful, her coat is beautiful and silky, she poops nice stools once a day. it is hard to find where I am but found mrchewy.com and doggiefood.com offer free shipping over $49. I rotate within the 4 star line after every 30 lb bag, about every 2 months. I started out using the smaller 15 lb bags for each flavor to make sure she likes it. I can't say enough about this food. I like the idea of changing the proteins without easing into it. Nicki, by the way does not have any allergies that we know of.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jamm said:


> When he ate pro plan/fromm he pooped once a day, it was small and dark brown (TMI.. sorry!) now on just fromm its HUGE mushy and at least 3 times a day :|... not very fun.



Is it possible you are just feeding him a bit too much food?? The Fromm is probably more calorie dense than the Pro Plan so if you are feeding the same amounts, that could be what's going on.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

All of mine,have been on fromm,for a long time, both pups were started on fromm.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I put Gibbs on the Fromm LB Adult Gold formula. He is WILD about the food. It smells like cheese, lol- thanks Wisconsin!! 

He's only been on it for about 2 weeks so I can't really report on coat, etc. Time will tell.

His stools aren't as firm as they were on the Taste of the Wild. I'm not sure if it's the food or the fact that he may be stressed since Teller is here 24/7 now!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, so far she loves it! Better than the last transition we made!! 

I did hear that feeding them one flavor of food can aid in having them develop an allergy to that type of protein so that is why the worker suggested we change it up. I am hoping it all works out with this food because I really like it so far and so does she!!!


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Michelle. I have been feeding Chloe Fromm since she was 4 months old. My vet recommend them because he wanted her to get off of the puppy food b/c it has a lot of proteins in it and can make them grow too fast too soon. When I switched Chloe to Fromm they recommended a can of pumpkin to help with the switch. Also there is a powder that my dog place recommended to use. I will email you in your account with more info. Fromm is excellent.


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

*Fromm*

Hello! I too buy Fromm for Chloe. She loves it. Also if you sign up on their website they send you coupons for free bags of food, and treats. For example, yesterday being Valentines Day I received a coupon for a free bag of treats with the purchase of a bag of food. I also got a coupon on Black Friday for a free bag of food, just because it was Black Friday. You need to sign up b/c this is a great deal!


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

kcapone said:


> about a year ago, I did quite an extensive dog food search and finally, after trying several, BB, candidae, pro plan I settled on Fromm 4 star and have never looked back since. My favorites are the duck/sweet potato and pork/applesauce, but have tried the grain free also. Nicki is 1.5 yrs old and doing wonderful, her coat is beautiful and silky, she poops nice stools once a day. it is hard to find where I am but found mrchewy.com and doggiefood.com offer free shipping over $49. I rotate within the 4 star line after every 30 lb bag, about every 2 months. I started out using the smaller 15 lb bags for each flavor to make sure she likes it. I can't say enough about this food. I like the idea of changing the proteins without easing into it. Nicki, by the way does not have any allergies that we know of.


Where in NJ do you live? I don't have a hard time getting it. Just go on their website and type in you zip code. I go to Bill's Wonderland of Pets.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Teri! I signed up!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been feeding my 5 year old Fromm 4 star for a few years and my 15 month old Fromm since she was a pup. They both have beautiful coats, small, firm stool and clean ears and eyes. You can switch flavors with in the line. I had Jester on the whitefish for a while because it is low calorie but now they both eat the chicken formula. I haven't tried the newer grain-free formulas by Fromm as I found grain-free foods to be too rich for Jester giving him soft stool. I stick with what works.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Angel_Kody said:


> You can switch flavors with in the line.


good to hear this! store was out of Sweet Potato/Duck, so we bought/will be trying Pork/applesauce. 
Also appreciate the info on Mr. Chewy...our Fromm store (30 miles away) will probably not be carrying it (lack of demand). Well, there is another supplier - but they charge $10.00 more per bag


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

We switched Mosby to Fromm 4 Star when we got him (it's an ALS food, and our breeder is one who thinks puppy food is not needed). We buy the 15 lb bags, and he gets 3 cups a day (at 5 months). We haven't had any issues with it at all, the company is awesome (email them for a new customer coupon, if someone hasn't already told you to do so), and we actually mix the proteins up even within the same meal. Currently, we're mixing the salmon and pork - with more salmon than pork. 

Most retailers should have samples for you to try, and of course you can always just buy a 5 lb bag to see how your dog does.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

My first post - I just found the forum. I have a 6 year old rescue golden that I adopted six months ago. The rescue group was feeding Fromm LB Adult Gold so we stayed with it, although I had never heard of it before. Our dog has the most beautiful coat I have ever seen - it gleams! His eyes and ears are clear and great and he is the picture of glowing health with plenty of energy! I definitely will stick with Fromm because it's working well for us.


----------

